# problema de simulacion en isis proteus con cd4543b



## victorpue (Mar 28, 2012)

que tal a todos.estoy simulando un circuito decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos en isis proteus pero al intentar simularlo me aparece "No power supply specified for net VDD in Power Rail Configuration" y tambien "No power supply specified for net VSS in Power Rail Configuration". ya verifique las conexiones y todo esta bien conectado sin embargo no se a que se deba este inconveniente.ojala y puedan responderme. saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 28, 2012)

victorpue dijo:


> que tal a todos.estoy simulando un circuito decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos en isis proteus pero al intentar simularlo me aparece "No power supply specified for net VDD in Power Rail Configuration" y tambien "No power supply specified for net VSS in Power Rail Configuration". ya verifique las conexiones y todo esta bien conectado sin embargo no se a que se deba este inconveniente.ojala y puedan responderme. saludos


Sube tu diseño, de esa manera es más fácil poderte ayudar.
Y no me refiero a que solamente pongas una foto del proyecto.
Sube dentro de un archivo comprimido el diseño que realizaste en Proteus.


----------



## victorpue (Mar 28, 2012)

gracias por responder Darkbytes.aqui esta el archivo de mi simulacion checalo por favor y te daras cuenta que al intentar simularlo aparecen los errores antes mencionados.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2012)

victorpue dijo:


> gracias por responder Darkbytes.aqui esta el archivo de mi simulacion checalo por favor y te daras cuenta que al intentar simularlo aparecen los errores antes mencionados.




Buenas tardes victorpue.
Raro raro, a mi me funciona perfectamente tu simulación, al menos en la versión de Proteus que estoy utilizando, la 7.8 SP2.

Sal U2


----------



## victorpue (Mar 28, 2012)

que onda miguelus. la version de proteus que utilizo es la 7.7 SP2, es una version portable no se si tenga que ver eso, o alguna configuracion para que ya no me sigan apareciendo esos errores, ojala y respondas miguelus.
hasta luego


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 28, 2012)

Saludos.
Mira este diseño utilizando el 4543 y lo comparas con tu diseño.
En cuanto a los errores, a mi tampoco me aparecen, simplemente como esta tu diseño, no funciona.
Y si pueden ocurrirte esos errores por tratarse de que usas una versión portable.
También hay unos detalles que no tomaste en cuenta acerca del funcionamiento del 4543

PD. Cuando quieras que un diseño funcione a determinado voltaje,
lo puedes hacer cambiando las propiedades de VCC en el menú Design/Configure Power Rails.
Ya que por default Proteus usa siempre 5V para VCC/VDD

Adjunto el archivo para Proteus v7.5

Espero te sea de ayuda.

Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 28, 2012)

victorpue dijo:


> que onda miguelus. la version de proteus que utilizo es la 7.7 SP2, es una version portable no se si tenga que ver eso, o alguna configuracion para que ya no me sigan apareciendo esos errores, ojala y respondas miguelus.
> hasta luego





Buenas Tardes amigo Victorpue, no es un error es que le falta configurar el Voltaje predeterminado del IC,  se para sobre el IC 4543 le da doble click, en el cuadro de dialogo que aparece se va a la opción Hidden Pins, remplaza los valores de VDD y VSS así; en Pin VDD= +5V y en Pin VSS= GND eso es todo y OK.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## victorpue (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola a todos! Ya resolvi mi problema. lo que hise fue descargar isis de proteus v7.8 sp2 y lo instale en la lap-top y posteriormente al intentar simular todo salio bien, ya no me aparece ningun error ni en el diseño que realize ni en el diseño que subiste Darkbytes(xq d hecho tambien me aparecian los mismos errores). al parecer el inconveniente estaba en el isis de proteus portable y no en ningun diseño. gracias a todos por sus respuestas y sobre todo gracias a ti "miguelus".

me despido y hasta la proxima!! bye



gracias por tu respuesta TECKSOUND. ya no cheque esa opcion pero de todas formas te agradezco y la tendre en cuenta. adios!!!!


----------



## miguelus (Mar 29, 2012)

Buenos días victorpue.
Aprovechando que hoy en España tenemos una jornada de Huelga General contra el Gobierno y no he ido a trabajar, contesto a tu último post y agradezco tu amabilidad
Te comento que las versiones anteriores a la 7.8 SP2 de Proteus que he utilizado siempre me dieron algún problema.
Esta última versión   me está dando un pequeño problema, que ha veces es un incordio, es que cuando seleccionas un bloque o un componente para desplazarlo de sitio, el programa se cierra perdiendo parte del trabajo realizado, esto lo hace de forma totalmente aleatoria.
La solución es ir guardando continuamente los cambios realizados.
Pero las simulaciones, normalmente, las realiza muy bien

Sal U2


----------



## victorpue (Abr 18, 2012)

hola tecksound! como estas? ojala y veas este mensaje, la informacion que me diste es verdad, como te comentaba tengo proteus portable y lo probe en otra maquina y me daba los mismos problemas "No power supply in rail configuration" y el otro mencionado, realize el procedimiento que me habias indicado y todo funciono bien,gracias amigo tecksound de Colombia de verdad mil gracias,estamos en contacto.

salu2 desde puebla,mexico.


----------

